# Camps sites in Winchcombe, Glos



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi has anyone been to this camp site or have any comments about it... we are looking to pop over there this weekend. Winchcombe Camping And Caravanning Club Site


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

We went a few years back, that really hot summer when the temperature in that area reached 40c. It was a lovely site with pitches that backed right on to the fishing lake. I think it is being re-furbished this year. Close to Cheltenham, Evesham, Bourton-on-the-water etc. Lovely area.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Check out our own campsite database :

Winchcombe C&CC <<<

I have not stayed at the site as it is only a few miles away from us .. but I have heard good reports and you cannot find a prettier part of the country ( I would say that :lol: ) Like many C&CC club sites it is quite a way from the town that it is named after.

If you do go , when you get home, please find some time to add an up to date additional review to the existing campsite entry.

thanks

Mike


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not been to the site, but I guess you have spotted that it is about 3 1/2 miles from Winchcombe. If you want to visit the village, I suggest bikes or walk (unless you tow a car) I would not want to try and park a twin-axle Hymer in the centre of Winchcombe.

Philip


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

... thank you all.... I did have a look at the reviews first and could find nothing... its best to ask..... yep it would be interesting to park in the village.... I have been to the village many times as I used to live in cheltenham for many years... thank you all


----------

